# MP3's verkleinern (khz)



## Madin (1. November 2002)

*MP3's verkleinern (kb's)*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir heute ein Siemens SL45i geholt und bin grad dabei, MP3s drauf zu spielen. Nun stellt sich folgendes Problem: 64MB sind relativ klein. Mit welchen Programm kann ich die Größe der MP3s verkleinern? Womöglich die khz Zahl auf 64khz anstatt 128khz setzen, nur wie? Gebt mir bitte eine genaue Anleitung.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!

MfG Madin


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. November 2002)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass du kbit/s meinst wird das recht schwierig werden.
Du kannst die Rate nicht einfach runterdrehen sondern muss die ganze MP3 Datei neukodieren. Dabei ist die Qualität natürlich extrem schlecht, da du eine komprimierte Datei noch weiter komprimierst.
Funktionieren tut das mit dem Tool CDEx.


----------



## Madin (2. November 2002)

vielleicht etwas in Richtung Mp3pro , oder sowas?!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. November 2002)

Mp3Pro Codierung kostet Geld und wird dein Handy wohl kaum abspielen.


----------



## Mr.Fies (2. November 2002)

Guck mal hier. Mit dem Tool kannst du auch die Qualität deiner mp3s runterregeln.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. November 2002)

Der macht aber auch nichts anderes als neukomprimieren.


----------



## Madin (2. November 2002)

und w kann ich das beim Prog einstellen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. November 2002)

Mit welchem Programm jetzt?


----------



## Mr.Fies (3. November 2002)

Bei Jukebox klick auf "Datei/Konvertieren".


----------



## Madin (3. November 2002)

hat sich geklärt, danke!

plz close!


----------

